
Teagueduino: Arduino + Processing = Realtime Awesomeness - akumpf
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/teague/teagueduino-learn-to-make
======
Jun8
This looks good but I am divided. On the one hand, being a sw person and a
solder virgin, I was recently flummoxed when I saw that the USB shield I
ordered needed to be, gasp, soldered (and it's really tiny connections, too)!

On the other hand, one can argue that a large part of learning _is_ the
getting flummoxed and learning to conquer it, so packaging everything up may
kill the hands on aspect .

~~~
trafficlight
I'm in the same boat as you, but I just dove in head first last week. My
current project requires that I know whether a TV is powered or not. Even
after using all the Google-fu I know, I wasn't able to find an off-the-shelf
current sensor that was network or usb accessible. I decided to build my own.
It's Arduino based with a current sensor on a separate breakout board. I was
soldering connectors on to the breakout board and accidentally left the heat
on way too long. Two tiny surface mount resistors fell off. It took 20
minutes, but I managed to solder both of them back on. The board even worked
afterwards!

That was last weekend. This weekend I now have 2 of these things built and my
soldering skills have improved immensely.

You're smart. You'll figure it out.

------
revorad
That looks like a really neat project, but asking $160 as a starting price for
the kit is a bit too steep. Offer a cheaper alternative at less than $50 and
lots more people will get involved, learn and fund your project. The current
pricing structure just encourages people to buy stickers, not make stuff.

You can get started with Arduino for less than $40 and even get a good kit for
less than $70, so why does this cost so much more?

I think the easier software interface should really be the focus of this. Why
don't you make it work with any Arduino?

------
postscapes1
Just put down a few bucks. Good luck with the rest of the fundraising.

Any future wireless add-on potential using RF, zigbee, etc, etc?

~~~
akumpf
Thanks for helping out!

Teagueduino will run the code anytime it has power over USB -- communication
is only needed while programming/debugging. With a USB battery backup, you can
run self-contained projects. [http://www.amazon.com/5000mAh-External-Motorola-
Blackberry-N...](http://www.amazon.com/5000mAh-External-Motorola-Blackberry-
Nintendo/dp/B004P8E612/)

We've also been thinking about integration of wireless. It quickly makes
things more complex and expensive (unfortunate for beginners and
education/schools), but enables lots of cool projects (especially vehicles and
remote automation). In the meantime, you should be able to use a wireless USB
cable setup if you want to remotely program/play with it:
[http://www.amazon.com/Cables-Go-29570-TruLink-
Wireless/dp/B0...](http://www.amazon.com/Cables-Go-29570-TruLink-
Wireless/dp/B001JEPC3G)

------
akumpf
More detail and photos of the Teagueduino board here:
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/teague/teagueduino-
learn...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/teague/teagueduino-learn-to-
make/posts/116104)

------
rorrr
They need better examples in the video. There's nothing that wowed me. All I
saw is some lame and boring interactive "art". At the same time I understand
that something really cool can be done. So show us something truly cool.

~~~
akumpf
Still a simple example, but this video shows some basic analog
communication/feedback using 5 boards.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRSNKgDEQ2g>

~~~
rorrr
Does that wow you?

~~~
akumpf
Ha.. Well, I guess the cat scrambler is really more my kind of thing. :)

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0xwdhOoT68>

